# Passports for Tours?



## SeanPaul_031 (11 Apr 2005)

I wanted to know, when military personelle leave on a tour over-sees, do they need a passport or is it taken care of by the government? And if a passport is required, will they "rush-make-you-one" if you dont have one?

Cause im merit listed at the moment and I dont yet have a passport.  >


----------



## Infanteer (11 Apr 2005)

When I was over, the unit took our blue passports and made us fill out a Green (special) passport application.  Everything was done inhouse, but the passport was taken back after the tour.


----------



## McG (11 Apr 2005)

You will get a green passport if you deploy or are posted out of country with the military.  The exception may be pers posted to embassies.  It is possible they go with a red passport.  Anybody know for sure?


----------



## pbi (11 Apr 2005)

If you are going on OP ATHENA you will definitely need a current BLUE passport. I'd go and get it now if I was you: you're probably going to need it soon anyway if you plan to visit the US, so avoid the rush.

Cheers.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (11 Apr 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> If you are going on OP ATHENA you will definitely need a current BLUE passport. I'd go and get it now if I was you: you're probably going to need it soon anyway if you plan to visit the US, so avoid the rush.
> 
> Cheers.



True...It takes roughly 3 months though to get a passport processed no? I also heard that for a fee they can process a blue passport for you in like 48 hrs???

As well, along the lines of passports, etc...What other credentials/identification pieces/cards should I get before I leave for my BMQ?

Thanks for any input >


----------



## Big Foot (11 Apr 2005)

It takes 2-3 weeks to get your passport. At least thats how it was for me last month, and that was without paying extra fees.


----------



## Gayson (12 Apr 2005)

How are you on the merit list for a tour if you haven't done your BMQ yet?

Or this there a different BMQ I don't know about?


----------



## pbi (12 Apr 2005)

I got a blue one in eight hours, but I called ahead first, explained I was on short notice to depart on the Op ATHENA ROTO 2 recce, went to the  CIC office and showed them my orders, then paid a "rush" fee. The passpoort lady was extremely postive and helpful through the whole thing.

Cheers.


----------



## Torlyn (12 Apr 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> You will get a green passport if you deploy or are posted out of country with the military.  The exception may be pers posted to embassies.  It is possible they go with a red passport.  Anybody know for sure?



That's a special diplomatic passport, and they're reserved for people travelling on governmental diplomatic business.

As for the fees, pbi's right.  The more you pay, the faster it can be.  I've personally taken an application in, and given that person their passport in 2 hours.  It CAN be done.  

T


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Apr 2005)

We all got green ones for Roto 0. At least over at 3 RCR we did.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2005)

I think most Tours are using the Green these days.   I had to turn in my Blue one for a Green for ROTO 13 to Bosnia.   


And I saved the Red one for last.....  ;D


----------



## Chainsaw (12 Apr 2005)

Just to clarify, what is the difference between the blue and the green?


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2005)

Blue are your everyday run of the mill type of Passport, good for four years.  Green are issued to those on 'Government Business' and only valid for the 'period of that Business'.  The Red ones are the ones that people on Diplomatic Service get to use.


----------



## Acorn (12 Apr 2005)

Blue is the stock passport. These days you are not always required to have a different one for a tour. In fact, I think the SOP now is for you to have a blue one except for special circumstances.

A Green passport is a Special Passport. It identifies the bearer as an official of the Government of Canada, but without Vienna protections.

A Red (or Maroon) passport is a Diplomatic passport, giving the bearer certain Vienna protections.

CF members only get a red passport if on a diplomatic post: Attache, or other diplomatic position that requires diplomatic protections under the Vienna Conventions. A green passport provides limited status as a government official. A blue passport is what everyone else can get, and is usually all that is required for troops on tour (despite the use of green passports in the past).

Normally one is allowed to carry only one passport at a time, so if you have a blue, and need a red or green, the blue will be taken away. 

Acorn


----------



## Chainsaw (12 Apr 2005)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Torlyn (12 Apr 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Blue are your everyday run of the mill type of Passport, good for four years.  Green are issued to those on 'Government Business' and only valid for the 'period of that Business'.  The Red ones are the ones that people on Diplomatic Service get to use.



Er, not quite.  Kids under 3, maximum of three years, all others a maximum 5 years.  Some passports are issed with less.

T


----------



## wack-in-iraq (12 Apr 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think most Tours are using the Green these days.   I had to turn in my Blue one for a Green for ROTO 13 to Bosnia.
> 
> 
> And I saved the Red one for last.....   ;D



weird, i was on the same vacation...err tour  and i used my blue one, i guess it depends a bit on what unit you are in at the time.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Apr 2005)

Normal Blue Passports are good for 5 years as noted. Bear in mind for no mil use (vacations to those places with beaches and fruity umbrella drinks)  that many countries will not accept you if your Passport is due to expire in 6 months. Check first as no one wants to spend their two weeks at the airport.

I habitually renew mine every 4  ½ years now to be on the safe side. 

If there is a passport office in the city/town you live in and can do it in person as opposed to the mail in procedures it can be done in 5 business days, providing you dotted all the â Å“iâ ?s and crossed all the â Å“Tâ ?s on your application. As noted you can pay more for â Å“rush serviceâ ?

For many the delay is getting the guarantor to sign the application/photos..

Cost for regular service $75.00 IIRC, ( sigh my first one nack in 1980 cost a lousy twenty bucks.  :'()


----------



## Torlyn (12 Apr 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Cost for regular service $75.00 IIRC, ( sigh my first one nack in 1980 cost a lousy twenty bucks.  :'()



Er, it's $87 now (for an adult, anyway.)  An extra 10 for pick up, 30 for within a week, and 70 for 24 hours.

T


----------



## Danjanou (12 Apr 2005)

Thanks, great and mine only has 2 more years to run. Bet it hits$100.00 by then  :crybaby:


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (12 Apr 2005)

Thx guys, Ill be gettin my passport then before I leave for BMQ


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Apr 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Thx guys, Ill be gettin my passport then before I leave for BMQ



You do not need a passport.

While having a personal passport is a good idea, you do not need one if you don't plan on leaving the country.  If you have to leave the country, the military will get one for you (if you are in a rush you may have to hand carry everything through, but you can claim back the cost).

So if you don't plan on leaving Canada for recreation, and don't want to shell out the bucks, don't worry about it.


----------



## MPIKE (13 Apr 2005)

Something I didn't know when I had to have my Birth Cert and Passport re-issued... but if you find yourself in a pinch to have a new passport and time is short to your departure you may send the application through your local MP office which can speed up the issue process significantly.  I would imagine that a deployment would fall into their rush category.


----------



## medicineman (13 Apr 2005)

My last 2 tours (Op Athena TAT and Op Halo) were done on green passports - the main reasons are you are on government business, and also it keeps visas out of your blue passport that some other countries may find objectionable.  There was a bit of a problem here with Halo because of a lack of green passports alot had to be expedited.

MM


----------



## wack-in-iraq (13 Apr 2005)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> How are you on the merit list for a tour if you haven't done your BMQ yet?
> 
> Or this there a different BMQ I don't know about?



that is a good question, and it still hasnt been answered................


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Apr 2005)

wack-in-iraq said:
			
		

> that is a good question, and it still hasnt been answered................



I assumed he meant merit-listed in the recruiting process, and he just wrongly assumed he's going to be sent on tour as soon as BMQ's over.  :


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (13 Apr 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> I assumed he meant merit-listed in the recruiting process, and he just wrongly assumed he's going to be sent on tour as soon as BMQ's over.   :



Yes I meant I am merit listed for BMQ, not for a tour. I am going 031. NO, I did not expect to go on a tour as soon as I am done BMQ, although in due time everyone in the infantry goes on a tour which is why I asked the question. :


----------



## aesop081 (13 Apr 2005)

I deployed to kosovo on short notice and got a blue passport within 2 weeks.  My first tour in 94 we had a blue passport as well.  Now here in Greenwood, all aircrew have a green passport.


----------



## Inch (13 Apr 2005)

Acorn said:
			
		

> Blue is the stock passport. These days you are not always required to have a different one for a tour. In fact, I think the SOP now is for you to have a blue one except for special circumstances.
> 
> A Green passport is a Special Passport. It identifies the bearer as an official of the Government of Canada, but without Vienna protections.



Correct, except aircrew have green ones normally. 

The OR can hold your second passport, you're not required to send it back to the passport office anymore.

Here's the CFAO regarding passports, I'm surprised that after two pages of discussion on the subject no one has posted this yet.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/020-01_e.asp


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Apr 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Yes I meant I am merit listed for BMQ, not for a tour. I am going 031. NO, I did not expect to go on a tour as soon as I am done BMQ, although in due time everyone in the infantry goes on a tour which is why I asked the question. :



Fair enough.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (14 Apr 2005)

01  01  172021Z FEB 04  RR  RR  UUUU                  DLBM/TM 3/378

             NDHQ OTTAWA//DLBM/TM 3-3//
             AIG 1721//COMD BASE/STN/WING/STN TN AND ADMIN STAFF//

UNCLAS DLBM/TM 3/378
SIC QFE
AIG 1721/947
SUBJ: AMENDMENT - PASSPORT POLICY UPDATE
REFS: A. AIG 1721/946 DLBM/TM 3/377 141906Z JUL 03
B. AIG 1721/793 DTM 3/532 292100Z MAY 96
C. CFAO 20-1
1. REF A CANCELLED
2. THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO ADVISE ON THE RECENT CHANGES TO 
PASSPORTS PROCESSED FOR DND DUTY TRAVEL. THE MAJOR CHANGE IS THAT 
BLUE PASSPORTS ARE DEEMED ACCEPTABLE FOR TD OR DEPLOYMENTS.  THE 
SELECTION OF THE TYPE OF PASSPORT (BLUE OR GREEN) IS AT THE OPTION 
OF THE UNIT.  AS DETAILED BELOW THE GREEN AND RED PASSPORTS ARE 
FUNDED CORPORATELY AND THE BLUE PASSPORTS AND VISAS ARE TO THE 
CHARGE OF THE UNIT.  ACQUISITION OF VISAS FOR BLUE PASSPORTS IS ALSO 
A UNIT RESPONSIBILITY.
3. SPECIAL GREEN AND DIPLOMATIC RED PASSPORTS:
A. WHEN TRAVELLING ON A SPECIAL GREEN OR A DIPLOMATIC RED PASSPORT 
THE OFFICIAL TRAVEL SECTION OF THE DFAIT PASSPORT DIRECTORATE 
ACQUIRES THE VISAS AND THERE ARE NO CHARGES UNDER EXISTING 
RECIPROCAL INTERNATIONAL AGREEMENTS
B. SPECIAL GREEN AND DIPLOMATIC RED PASSPORTS ARE PAID ON AN 
INTERDEPARTMENTAL SETTLEMENT BASIS FROM CORPORATE FUNDS
C. PASSPORTS ARE TO BE MAILED TO THE FOLLOWING ADDRESS: DND 
PASSPORTS, NATIONAL DEFENCE HEADQUARTERS, MGEN GEORGES R PEARKES 
BLDG, 101 COLONEL BY DRIVE, OTTAWA, ON, K1A 0K2
D.  REQUIREMENTS FOR OR QUESTIONS REGARDING THE PROVISION OF 
PASSPORTS AND VISAS SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO THE DFAIT OFFICIAL TRAVEL 
PASSPORTS AGENTS AS FOLLOWS:
(1) GENERAL INQUIRIES AT 1-819-956-8772,
(2) DFAIT AGENTS AT 1-819-997-7825 OR 1-819-997-9262, OR
(3) BY FAX AT 1-819-997-1255 
E. THE FOLLOWING APPLIES:
(1) FOR CF PERSONNEL PROCEEDING ON POSTING OUTSIDE OF CANADA, 
INCLUDING THE USA, A DIPLOMATIC RED OR SPECIAL GREEN PASSPORT MUST 
BE ISSUED. THE MEMBER'S DEPENDANTS WILL BE ISSUED WITH THE SAME TYPE 
OF PASSPORT AS THE MEMBER.  MEMBERS SHOULD CONTACT THE OFFICIAL 
TRAVEL PASSPORT OFFICE IMMEDIATELY UPON RECEIPT OF THEIR POSTING 
INSTRUCTIONS TO AVOID ANY DELAY IN OBTAINING THEIR GREEN PASSPORTS 
AND VISAS
(2) THE VALIDITY PERIOD OF SPECIAL GREEN PASSPORTS FOR PERSONNEL 
PROCEEDING ON DUTY WILL BE THREE YEARS AND FOR THOSE PERSONNEL 
PROCEEDING ON POSTINGS, THE VALIDITY PERIOD WILL BE THE EXPECTED 
DURATION OF THE POSTING.  EXTENSIONS TO A MAXIMUM OF FIVE YEARS MAY 
BE REQUESTED/APPROVED TO MEET CF OPERATIONAL REQUIREMENTS
(3) THE VALIDITY PERIOD OF DIPLOMATIC RED PASSPORTS FOR PERSONNEL 
PROCEEDING ON POSTING WILL BE THE EXPECTED DURATION OF THE POSTING.  
FOR DEPENDANTS ON FAMILY REUNION TRAVEL, DIPLOMATIC RED PASSPORTS 
WILL HAVE A ONE-YEAR VALIDITY PERIOD.  EXTENSIONS TO A MAXIMUM OF 
FIVE YEARS FOR DIPLOMATIC RED PASSPORTS MAY BE REQUESTED/APPROVED TO 
MEET CF OPERATIONAL REQUIREMENTS
(4) IT IS IMPORTANT THAT THE PASSPORT APPLICATION IS COMPLETED IN 
ITS ENTIRETY, WITH PHOTOS, BIRTH CERTIFICATE OR CANADIAN CITIZENSHIP 
AND A GUARANTOR AND ALL NECESSARY DOCUMENTS. INCOMPLETE APPLICATIONS 
WILL AUTOMATICALLY BE RETURNED BY DFAIT AND THIS WILL DELAY THE 
ISSUANCE OF THE PASSPORT
(5) REQUISITION FORMS FOR OFFICIAL PASSPORTS ARE:
(A) ANNEX B - FOR TEMPORARY DUTY ABROAD,
(B) ANNEX C - FOR POSTING ABROAD, OR
(C) ANNEX D - FOR LARGE DEPLOYMENTS
THESE FORMS CAN BE FOUND AT 
HTTP://LOGNET.DWAN.DND.CA/DTM/DTM""UNDERSCORE""3/VISREQ""UNDERSCORE"
"E.HTM
(6) ON RECEIPT OF A TASKING MESSAGE APPLY FOR THE PASSPORT/VISA, 
PLEASE DO NOT WAIT
(7) DO NOT APPLY FOR A PASSPORT/VISA, IF A TASKING MESSAGE IS NOT 
RECEIVED AND ON STAND-BY
F. WITH RESPECT TO REF C, SECTION 2, PARAS 10 AND 11, PERSONNEL ARE 
REMINDED OF THE REQUIREMENT TO SURRENDER THEIR PASSPORTS UPON RETURN 
TO CANADA FROM DUTY OR POSTING.  THE ONLY EXCEPTION TO THIS RULE IS 
FOR THOSE PERSONNEL WHO PROCEED ON REGULAR DUTY TRIPS AND WHERE THE 
RETENTION OF THEIR PASSPORT AT THE LOCAL LEVEL HAS BEEN PREVIOUSLY 
AUTHORIZED BY DFAIT
G. THE HOURS OF OPERATION FOR THE DFAIT PASSPORT AGENTS ARE 0830 - 
1630 HRS, MONDAY TO FRIDAY.  EMERGENCY REQUIREMENTS ONLY FOR 
PASSPORTS AND VISAS AFTER NORMAL WORKING HOURS AND ON WEEKENDS SHALL 
BE DIRECTED TO THE DFAIT WATCH TEAM AT 1-819-996-8885
4. FOR BLUE PASSPORTS:
A. WHEN TRAVELLING USING A BLUE PASSPORT AND WHERE A VISA IS 
REQUIRED, IT REMAINS THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE HOLDER TO SECURE A 
VISA. FOREIGN REPRESENTATIVES MAY CHARGE VISA FEES RANGING TO AS 
HIGH AS 200.00 DOLLARS PER VISA
B. THE COST OF A BLUE PASSPORTS ARE MORE EXPENSIVE THAN SPECIAL 
GREEN OR DIPLOMATIC RED PASSPORTS, AND THE BLUE PASSPORT WILL BE 
PAYABLE BY THE PARTICULAR UNIT


----------

